# Turkeys anyone?



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

I know I should ask this over at BYC but I "hang out"  over here so I'm going to try here first.  

Anyone raise heritage turkeys? I'm looking to see what people use for fencing and if you clip their wings? I need to give mind some (read: a lot)  more space but I can't have them getting out all the time. 

They're blue  slate and black Spanish.  Not super flighty but they are super capable of it.


----------



## TAH (Sep 9, 2016)

@micah wotring


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 9, 2016)

I keep a few, ask my toms died. I keep them in a 12x30 covered run. Any that have ever gotten out became predator food. They never flew into the trees to roost. 

A five foot fence didn't contain them, but I never clipped wings.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 9, 2016)

Our heritage turkeys free range. They roost on top of the buildings or in the trees. None of ours will go "in" anywhere for shelter.
When we had 7 ft fencing they could still go over it. They JUMP from the ground and perch on our 6 ft fencing like it is nothing.

If you must pen them clipping wings may help but you have to keep up with it. 

Ours do lay their eggs in the woods and hatch out their poults. The losses we get are when they hens take their poults way down the road or off the property..  If they are on the property they are protected by the dogs. 

Poults are not too smart though and try to get themselves killed in so many ways. 

We have had Chocolates, Blacks, Slates, and Narragansett''s.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks to both  of you.  We  can't let ours free range.  The game warden lives a mile up the road and he  would have our heads if we let our turkeys comingle with the wild ones! Also I don't let anything free range because of my daughter,  frequent visitors,  etc. And lack of a LGD!  How cool it must be to have semi wild turkeys! 

I love Narragansetts.  I'm on the lookout for some.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 9, 2016)

I have bourbon reds! I have tried clipping their wings and that keeps them in the 4 foot high hardware cloth chicken fence I have for my chickens but not in the (slightly sagging) 3.some foot high electric netting. Now I do have one hen that flies over to roost in her favorite spot outside the coop/run but for the most part they stay in.

I am making a time lapse thing of my turkeys growing if anyones interested. Here is the link.



NH homesteader said:


> How cool it must be to have semi wild turkeys!


Um kinda. After a while cleaning off the entire porch every evening for your mom get frustrating. XD They're real pretty roaming around the yard though!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes.  The I other reason there is no free ranging allowed at my house.  Occasionally I enjoy a poo-free walk outside.  Once in a while you know. 

I think I have it! @Baymule posted that lovely coop a while ago with cattle panels.  Why wouldn't that work? It would be tall enough for roosts so they could get that instinct out. 

Until spring they're in a coop with a little run,  but this might work!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2016)

Cattle panels will work; Had a welder use old bed frames to weld them around the edges so they were stiffer to be able to move them.  Did them in 8 ft sections so that it was easier to handle also. Then just laid one or what ever you need over the top and it's a moveable,pen that can be disassembled easily, sides can be tied together and make square corners or whatever.  I have had Royal palms and they fly good, get up in the trees and did a great job of setting and raising poults.  Toms never bothered them.  Had Bourbon Reds that really flew even being bigger and heavier, but the hens were lousy mothers once the poults were hatched.  They needed to be more contained and might've done better.   Try looking up NH Poultry fanciers and see if they have a website.  I used to belong to the club when I lived in Ct. and they had a poultry show every fall and you might find some other varieties of turkeys.  Also, there is a HUGE poultry show at eastern states in springfield mass in January, called the Northeast Poultry Congress.  Usually have 1500 or more birds.  Alot of breeders sell surplus and if you don't really want show birds, might find some with faults that would work well.  Also try  getting the Poultry Press newspaper; has all the shows and show results, articles, and a classified section that will have eggs, birds etc for sale.... You can find all that on line also.  We show at the va poultry breeders show here in va in Nov. I am a district director although the club isn't as active as it used to be.  The biggest show is in Ohio in Nov. and you can find info on that on the web too.  Usually 2-3,000 birds.  Lots of poultry shows around to go look and get googgly eyed over some of the breeds...


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 10, 2016)

I used 2x4 welded wire and pvc electrical conduit (cheaper than water pvc, and grey) to construct a hoop house. The hoops are 20 feet long, so there is some sort required in the center. My 12x30 hoop structure cost around $200, using mostly new materials. That doesn't include a tarp to cover part of one end for shade/ shelter. That added about $50 for a cheap ones that lasts about two years.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 10, 2016)

farmerjan said:


> The biggest show is in Ohio in Nov. and you can find info on that on the web too.  Usually 2-3,000 birds.  Lots of poultry shows around to go look and get googgly eyed over some of the breeds...



So, I've been researching some and the closest to me is the Ohio. Is it like only people showing with the APA and stuff can go or can I as a young guy with a bunch of mutts go walk around and see al the different breeds without being connected to the org at all?


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 10, 2016)

Most animal shows I've ever seen have been open to the public.

That's how addicts are created.

Friend of a friend just posted a pic yesterday of her (then) 8yo son with his first chicken for years ago, which he "bought" from me. Comment was " this is how it all started". They now have a total menagerie.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 10, 2016)

Never heard of a "closed" animal show... The idea is for the participants to "show off" their animals and many sell them at the shows. It's normally a pretty big deal for those who are going to show.  Many prepare for months (and some for years) to participate. If you can get to one of the large shows, by all means go experience it! I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 10, 2016)

Yesssss! Awesome!
Thanks guys I hope to go sometime!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 10, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> So, I've been researching some and the closest to me is the Ohio. Is it like only people showing with the APA and stuff can go or can I as a young guy with a bunch of mutts go walk around and see al the different breeds without being connected to the org at all?


By all means attend the show, but leave the mutts at home as they may cause the show birds to have a tizzy fit and then some angry owners start yelling at you  as feathers  fly and possible injuries happen to the birds.  Yes, I have seen this happen at a Washington show.  Have fun !


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> So, I've been researching some and the closest to me is the Ohio. Is it like only people showing with the APA and stuff can go or can I as a young guy with a bunch of mutts go walk around and see al the different breeds without being connected to the org at all?



Poultry shows  are open to the public and in fact we encourage anyone who has a little interest in any poultry to go see a show. There are alot of smaller shows and some of the fairs put on some really nice shows too.  But if you are close, go to the show in Columbus Ohio and be prepared to see chickens and turkeys and waterfowl in every shape size and color.  You don't have to be a member of any club to show, the APA and ABA usually have meets at these shows as do many of the individual breed clubs.  The best of the best show at these big shows and the birds will be top quality.  The birds will be judged according to the standard of perfection in their respective classes and sometimes there will be 25 in just one class of cocks in one single color of a particular breed.  There will be the show committee table where you can get information and if you ask there is usually someone who can answer basic questions.  Prepare to spend some serious time walking aisles and just looking at birds.  Many exhibitors will have jackets or vests with their own names on them and the breed they favor, and most exhibitors are pretty friendly and willing to talk to beginners. Usually the aisle where the judge is working will be roped off so he can move freely between cages as he judges, and no one can talk to the judges while they are doing their job.   There is almost always a sale section and you will find alot of surplus birds there from breeders.  
I am assuming that your "bunch of mutts" is one of three things.  Since I tend to take things literally sometimes,  I am not trying to insult you;  so... is the bunch of mutts meaning you just have some chickens of questionable heritage or not of show quality?  or kiddingly referring to your  family/kids?  or hopefully not that you want to take your dogs to the poultry show?  Seems silly that I put it on paper but I don't always get some people's wry sense of humor so I am just asking....
Most poultry people are just everyday joes with a love and enjoyment of breeding chickens... it can get to be an obsession too...


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks @Bossroo and @farmerjan ! I'm definitely NOT going to take my dog. XD That wouldn't be fun for anyone.

I was talking about my 'mutts' just to make sure y'all didn't think I was asking about showing. I meant my chickens. XD I just want to see the birds.

I'll try to make it this year but probably not. Maybe next year when I have my license! We'll see if I can talk my mom into taking me. lol

Thank you both!
Ah, so exiting!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2016)

@micah wotring  remember though, when you get home disinfect your shoes completely- do not wear shoes to the show that you would wear on your farm. Also take a shower immediately and change clothes. Keep your farm as bio-secure as you can. Clothes in washer right away.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, I'll do that. (and yet ANOTHER reason to not take a dog XD)

Thanks SBC!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 10, 2016)

What I ( as well as the old time farmers)  do to permanently cure the flying issues of turkeys, ducks, chickens is right after they hatch ( or get from a hatchery) is to take a 3/4" chisell and heat the business end to VERY HOT, then place the bird with one of it's wings extended over a board and sear off the end joint of ONE wing.  No harm to the bird ... as soon as the bird is let loose it goes about it's business as if nothing has happend.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 10, 2016)

That's a pretty novel approach... never heard of that before. So they won't fly at all with the end join missing on one side?


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> That's a pretty novel approach... never heard of that before. So they won't fly at all with the end join missing on one side?


Taking off the end at a  joint makes the bird lopsided when they go to fly and they can't get the lift because of it.  No end , no feathers, no balance, no flight.  Hadn't heard of anyone doing that for years, @Bossroo


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm sounds scary.  I won't be doing that on my own! I'll stick with a portable hoop house til I run into a good old farmer who can show me that trick


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 10, 2016)

@farmerjan thanks for the tips! I will look that up.  I also am in need of new chicken breeding stock (Dominiques).  Don't care about  show quality,  just hardiness, temperament and laying.  But we love our Dominiques!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2016)

@NH homesteader If you need to keep your turkeys in, by all means build them a hoop coop and run. If you locate it in a permanent location, you could build a short wall to attach the cow panels to, in order to make it taller.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2016)

You can take 16 ft cattle panels and make a hoop out of them, anchor them to any type of 4x4's or something and have instant hoop house.  They'll be 6' inside  somewhat, making them as wide at the base as you want and  still be able to stand up.  Or put a couple of fence posts in so they stay in the bow position.  make it as long as you have panels to do so...cut one panel in half and use for the two ends; not alot of "construction" involved.  Great for temp summer pens.


----------



## lcertuche (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been thinking about raising turkeys and wonder if having a mama chicken raise them would teach them to be wise in free-ranging, coming home at night, etc. Are turkey eggs to big for a hen to hatch. Just wondering...


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Thanks @Bossroo and @farmerjan ! I'm definitely NOT going to take my dog. XD That wouldn't be fun for anyone.
> 
> I was talking about my 'mutts' just to make sure y'all didn't think I was asking about showing. I meant my chickens. XD I just want to see the birds.
> 
> ...


Don't know how old you are but the comment about the liscense means under 16?  Remind your mom that you could be out drinking or doing drugs or something really stupid, and that you can learn alot  just raising chickens; agriculture, genetics all sorts of stuff.  And, the poultry community also is BIG on promoting youth and I do know that the Columbus show has a big youth program.  Seriously, if there is any way to talk your mom into it, she just might see that it is a GREAT  way for you to grow up and to learn.  If nothing else, try to get a subscription to the Poultry Press which has been around for like 100 years, there are always articles and info on breeding, raising,and showing birds.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2016)

lcertuche said:


> I have been thinking about raising turkeys and wonder if having a mama chicken raise them would teach them to be wise in free-ranging, coming home at night, etc. Are turkey eggs to big for a hen to hatch. Just wondering...


Hi.  I have raised turkey poults under a hen but they can't sit on too many eggs and they are hard for the hen to turn them due to the size.  The thing is, they don't "speak" the same language so the poults don't really get the whole message when a hen is trying to call them.  They sorta learn, but it isn't all that great.  Plus they outgrow the hen so fast that she will just give up on them sooner since they don't need her.  Some do alot better than others but it's an iffy thing


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 11, 2016)

farmerjan said:


> Don't know how old you are but the comment about the liscense means under 16?  Remind your mom that you could be out drinking or doing drugs or something really stupid, and that you can learn alot  just raising chickens; agriculture, genetics all sorts of stuff.  And, the poultry community also is BIG on promoting youth and I do know that the Columbus show has a big youth program.  Seriously, if there is any way to talk your mom into it, she just might see that it is a GREAT  way for you to grow up and to learn.  If nothing else, try to get a subscription to the Poultry Press which has been around for like 100 years, there are always articles and info on breeding, raising,and showing birds.



XD I do really want to go but my mom is WAY more important. If she says she doesn't really want to go or can't because of schedules I just won't go. She's all for the farm animals and chickens and stuff I'm just not sure if she'll have the time. And yes farming is a great way to grow up and learn to act responsibly. We have a rehab program in our neighborhood and basically all they do is farm. The boys (15-30 years old maybe) have helped all the farmers in our area by building several barns, fixing fences, and catching cows.

Wow, I kinda got sidetracked there. Sorry. So, yeah, I'll try to go but I'm doing what my parents want no mater what.

Thanks though, I'll try and get those.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 11, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> XD I do really want to go but my mom is WAY more important. If she says she doesn't really want to go or can't because of schedules I just won't go. She's all for the farm animals and chickens and stuff I'm just not sure if she'll have the time. And yes farming is a great way to grow up and learn to act responsibly. We have a rehab program in our neighborhood and basically all they do is farm. The boys (15-30 years old maybe) have helped all the farmers in our area by building several barns, fixing fences, and catching cows.
> 
> Wow, I kinda got sidetracked there. Sorry. So, yeah, I'll try to go but I'm doing what my parents want no mater what.
> 
> Thanks though, I'll try and get those.



You sound like a REALLY GREAT KID being that understanding of your mom's schedule and all. Glad to know that she is supportive of your farming interests.  My hat's off to her!!!!!!!!  Hope you can get the poultry press newspaper,  maybe it could be part of your " christmas"  or birthday wish list????


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 11, 2016)

We will totally be building a hoop coop in the spring.  For now they have a regular coop and little run.  We want it to be portable so we can  move them to fresh grass in the summer months.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 12, 2016)

farmerjan said:


> You sound like a REALLY GREAT KID being that understanding of your mom's schedule and all. Glad to know that she is supportive of your farming interests.  My hat's off to her!!!!!!!!  Hope you can get the poultry press newspaper,  maybe it could be part of your " christmas"  or birthday wish list????


XD thanks. I try. Both with my mom and other people.


----------



## lcertuche (Sep 12, 2016)

Well as always Nature knows best. Thanks for replying to my question.


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

My husband had a chicken raise a bunch of ducklings on his farm when he was a kid.  All was great until they walked near the pond,  and the ducklings went in for a swim.  He said the mama hen stood on shore and screamed! He thought she was going to have a heart attack! 

Sorry,  lol,  off topic.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 12, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> My husband had a chicken raise a bunch of ducklings on his farm when he was a kid.  All was great until they walked near the pond,  and the ducklings went in for a swim.  He said the mama hen stood on shore and screamed! He thought she was going to have a heart attack!
> 
> Sorry,  lol,  off topic.


Had a hen hatch out some pheasants and they could not communicate and the hen went nuts trying to get them to follow her and stuff.  Have heard about hens raising ducklings and them having a conniption fit when they went for a swim...Kinda funny but you have to feel sorry for the hens


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds about like any mom who's "kids" decided to take a dip in the old swimming hole after being told not to...  been there/done that...


----------



## lcertuche (Sep 13, 2016)

x2


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 13, 2016)

Saturday. 

Oops, not a kid any more, oh well.

Yes, still go for a dip in the creek, even at 57. And it's still fun.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 14, 2016)

@NH homesteader I don't know if you know this or not, but Toms can be dangerously aggressive! They can really do a lot of damage and can jump higher then one would expect. I know you are smart with keeping your daughter protected, be sure to watch these turkeys like a hawk! In a split second someone could loose an eye. Just thought I'd give you the heads up!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks,  yes we had one that was scary dangerous. He's in the freezer! Another reason not to free range.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 17, 2016)

I went to the Ohio National last Saturday! It was awesome! They had like 6600 birds there most of which were chickens. I took lots of video and lots of pictures so a blog post and a video will be coming soon(if I can get the stupid video editor to work). And yes, I completely changed and took a shower as soon as I got back. I just hope I didn't bring any diseases for all those other people to deal with.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2016)

@NH homesteader I don't know if I ever posted the thread on building my hoop coop on another thread for you or not. But here it is, in case I haven't posted it before for you. Even though I built it to be skidded about, I have never moved it. I'll have to move it some day as it is where I'm going to build a  lean-to off the side of the portable building next to it. Right now, I just open the door and let the hens out. I have an old boat trailer for my future crazy plans-someday I'll get around to building a coop on it!

http://www.theeasygarden.com/threads/hoop-coop.18291/

@micah wotring I am so glad that you got to go to the show! What an experience! Can't wait to see the pics and hear all about it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks,  you must have because I went to bookmark it and my phone told me I had it bookmarked already! Will be needing that in the  spring!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 17, 2016)

If you are going to skid it a lot, I think it might be better to make the bottom frame of 2x6's. Mine turned out heavier than I thought and in retrospect, should'a used 2x6's. Most of the skidable coops you see on the internet have tarp roofs and I used tin on mine.  Tarps wear out in a short time, then you have all those plastic strings to deal with if you don't wad it up and throw it away quick.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 17, 2016)

We will be moving it pretty frequently. We might start with  tarps but will need real roofing for winter.  Tarps don't do snow very well!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 17, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> I went to the Ohio National last Saturday! It was awesome! They had like 6600 birds there most of which were chickens. I took lots of video and lots of pictures so a blog post and a video will be coming soon(if I can get the stupid video editor to work). And yes, I completely changed and took a shower as soon as I got back. I just hope I didn't bring any diseases for all those other people to deal with.



So glad you got to go to the Ohio National. Told you it would be worth it!!!  They put on a fantastic show and are very into youth in poultry.  We will have the Virginia Poultry Breeders show this Sat Nov 19th at the Caroline County Fairgrounds a bit north of Richmond Va.  It won't be anywhere the size of Ohio, usually about 800-1000 birds.  Hopefully the weather will hold as temps are supposed to drop like a rock and only be in the 30's during the day Sunday...It was about 70 today and forecast to be mid 70's Friday...possible showers late on Sat and cooling off.


----------

